# Marlin at the Nipple 8/12



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

A friend of mine and I headed out to the nipple this morning. The storms were on both sides of us but as soon as we got there they started to move off to the east. We trolled around for about and hour andhalf when suddenly the center line started squealing. My friend did a good job of positioning the boat and reeling in lines (while snapping some pics) as he jumped twice and then dove straight down. After 20 mins or so of fighting, he surfaced to the side of the boat where he was photographed and released. Below are some paparazzi shots of the celebrity known as "Marlin."










After we revived him, we took one more full length pic of him. Any weight gestimations?










After that is was off to the deep blue see for him. We had a hell of a time watching him jump and called it a day after trolling over to the elbow with no luck.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet! I'm hoping to track one line that down on Friday.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats.......the billfish bite is incredible right now......

i.d guess 125-150#,s


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report and congrats. I'll be out there tomorrow.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

110-120. nice fish.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im having a hard time judging by the pics but that fish looks 70lbs from whatI can tell


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! The marlin eluded us for today, won't next time though.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet! we are going to give it a shot out there tomorrow. Nice fish!


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job !!! It sure is a good feeling to get one to the boat.Got to be 1-2 or lessbefore I will try to get out but even if I cant reel one in it will be fun to watch some one else bring one to the boat. Hope you get lots more !!!!!!!!:hoppingmad


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice ******, it would go 70#...


----------

